# Homeopathy - Is it effective and safe



## Peter Gold

If you are a parent like me - you are likely frustrated there are few safe OTC or prescription drug options for babies and toddlers. I found a great resource that explains the evidence for homeopathy. 

It's the website of the oldest medical society in the U.S. - the American Institute of Homeopathy. For some reason I can't add the link here - but Google it and they come up.


----------

